# C/C++ || SQL-Datenbank verbinden



## Sealtuagn (28. Februar 2006)

_Hallöle,_
ihr müsst mir helfen!

Und zwar: Ich habe hier @ home einen SQL-Server a laufen._(Microsoft SQL Server 2005)_
Und ich will sowas wie eine Passwortabfrage in einem Konsolenprogramm machen.
Also Loginname und Passwort eingeben.

*Mein Problem ist: Wie bekom ich eine Verbindung zu meinem SQL-Server hin?*
Ich hab gestern 3 Stunden gesucht, bis ich es dann aufgegeben habe.
Hab nach "C++ SQL-Server verbinden" und "C++ Datnbank verbinden" und .....
auf jede menge viele stichwörter verwendet.... und nix gefunden.
Nun hoffe ich einfach auf eure Gnade mir einen Quellcode hier hinzuposten.
Einfach den Code Kopieren. und hier hinschicken.
Fände ich super gut!

Falls ich was vergessen habe anzugeben meldet euch bitte!
Das is dann keine Absicht gewesen.

EDIT:
Ich lese grade das man son paar standart-Angaben geben soll:
Also ich hab WIndoof XP Und benutze Microsoft Visual Studio .NET 2003.
Auch der Compiler ist von Microsoft Visual Studio .NET 2003. Hab leider keine Ahnung wie der heißt.
Hoffe das reicht!
\EDIT


----------



## Tobias K. (28. Februar 2006)

moin




			
				http://www.tutorials.de/forum/1238228-post2.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallöle,
> 
> hier wird dir dies niemand machen, solange jemand meint:
> Ich brauche a)...b)...c)...
> ...




mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Sealtuagn (28. Februar 2006)

Hallöle....

Genbau das is ja mein Problem...
ich weiß schon nicht mal, wie ich anfangen muss!
hab nur Quellcodes für MySQL gefunden.
Aber ich brauche ja einen für SQL-Datebank......

Deshlab frage ich ja. Sonst würd ich das ja selbst machen!


----------



## Sealtuagn (16. März 2006)

Hallöle,
kann mir denn jemand helfen? -  Hier mal mein Versuch:

```
#include <time.h> 
#include <stdio.h> 
#include <mysql++.h> 

int main ()  { 
    MYSQL_RES *mTabelle; 
    MYSQL_ROW mRecord; 
    MYSQL *mConnection, mDB; 
    int mError; 
    mysql_init(&mDB); 
    mConnection = 
mysql_real_connect(&mDB,"localhost","root","","test",0,0,0); 
    if (mConnection == NULL)  { 
        printf("Es konnte keine Verbindung zur Datenbank hergestellt werden: %s",mysql_error(&mDB)); 
        return 1; 
    } else { 
 printf("Es wurde erfolgreich eine Verbindung hergestellt!"); 
    } 
    mysql_close(mConnection); 
    return 0; 
}
```

Funktioniert aber nicht. Kann mir bitte jemand einfach nur den Quellcode hier rein Posten!
Ich würde euch echt super duper danken!
Mein C++-Lehrer Will mir das auch nicht sagen.
Er sagt: Frag mal bei toturials.de nach. die werden dir einen Quellcode posten.

Nochmal als erinnerung, Habe einen SQL-Server @ home laufen, benutze windoof XP und Visual Studio .NET 2003!

Bitte *anfleh*


----------



## 2fast4you87 (16. März 2006)

Sealtuagn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mein C++-Lehrer Will mir das auch nicht sagen.
> Er sagt: Frag mal bei toturials.de nach. die werden dir einen Quellcode posten.



Wenn dein Lehrer wirklich so ist, dann ist er aber sehr fies! Er sollte dir schon wenigstens einen Anfang geben. 
Ich weiß leider auch nicht wie man eine SQL Verbindung via C++ herstellt, aber du hast ja versch. möglichkeiten. Eine davon wäre, du guckst dir den Source code von .NET an! Ich habe selber bei der Arbeit die 2003.Net Version und dort ist das wunderbar erklärt wie man mit *.NET* eine verbindung zu Microsoft SQL bekommt. Sonst frag doch mal MSDN oder google.de

Viel Spaß beim Suchen...

Gruß 2fast...


----------



## Tobias K. (16. März 2006)

moin


Bei google findest du zu mysql++ Zig brauchbare Ergabnisse.
Und sage deinem Lehrer doch bitte er möchte mir mal ne PN schicken.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## HASLMANDL (5. November 2009)

BLA BLA MYSQL, lesen bildet, er sucht was für MS SQL....

Greez 
da Hans


----------



## vfl_freak (5. November 2009)

HASLMANDL hat gesagt.:


> BLA BLA MYSQL, lesen bildet, er sucht was für MS SQL....



Moin,

_*suchte*_ ... Vergangenheitsform ...

Das Ding ist fast 4 Jahre alt !!

Gruß
Kalus


----------



## sheel (5. November 2009)

Ausserdem existiert mYsql genauso...lesen bildet


----------

